# OpenOffice 2.4.0 und Startbildschirm

## LinuxTom

Hallo,

ich habe OO selbst kompiliert (damit es sich auch schön in die KDE-Gui einpasst). Beim Start kam bisher (OO-2.3.1) immer ein kleiner Startbildschirm mit Gentoo Hinweis. Nicht dass es wichtig wäre, aber an dieser Stelle ist jetzt alles schwarz. Weiß jemand warum?

----------

## b3cks

Habe diesen Schönheitsfehler auch, aber noch keine Zeit gehabt mich diesem anzunehmen. Werde mich vielleicht nachher auf Fehlersuche begeben, sofern hier noch niemand einen Fix parat hat.

----------

## bell

Es ist ein bekannter Bug: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=218835

Ist inzwischen behoben. Also, Portage syncen und Openoffice neu emergen.  :Sad: 

Ich werde noch eine Woche mit OO-Upgrade warten, bis die gröbsten Kinderkrankheiten raus sind.

Dass ein ebuild mit noch solchen Problemen als Stabil erklärt wird  :Mad: . Es sind noch einige gravierende Bugs offen.

----------

## LinuxTom

Stimmt. Habe erst heute früh synchronisiert und alles aktualisiert. Jetzt will er nur noch mal OpenOffice bauen. Mal sehen wie es aussieht, wenn er fertig ist.

----------

## SvenFischer

Na ja, das schwarze Loch habe ich auch, ist weniger wild...

Das Beste ist die extrem schnelle Startzeit, ich bin echt von den Socken das das endlich mal auf MS Office Niveau ist.

Bei wiederholtem Start habe ich 1,5 Sekunden gemessen, ein Neustart von OOO dauert bei mir nur 6 Sekunden.Last edited by SvenFischer on Tue Apr 22, 2008 5:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## b3cks

Na wundervoll... Und ich habe mich schon über die, unter anderem, zwei neuen dicken Abhängigkeiten aufgeregt, imagemagick und vigra. Zumal bei imagemagick dann auch noch dieser klasse Bug auftrat: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=212566

Na ja, fixed und gut...

@SvenFischer: Ja, das hat einen wirklich positiv gestimmt.

----------

## Necoro

OO Writer --> abiword  :Razz:  - und schon hat man bei bei weitem geringerem Compile-Aufwand und geringerer Startup-Zeit alles was man braucht

(und den Rest der OO Suite kann man sowieso in der Pfeife rauchen)

----------

## b3cks

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> OO Writer --> abiword  - und schon hat man bei bei weitem geringerem Compile-Aufwand und geringerer Startup-Zeit alles was man braucht

 

Let the flamewar begin...

Nein, Spaß beiseite. Abiword habe ich eine Zeit lang genutzt, genau aus diesem Grunde. Als Tabellenkalkulation Gnumeric. Mit Abiword war ich auch zufrieden, bis ich dann einmal versucht habe eine kleine Dokumentation zu erstellen, sprich ein bisschen mehr ins Eingemachte eines solchen Schreibprogramms zu gehen. Und da scheiterte das Vorhaben dann an ganz vielen Stellen, neben vielen zuvor nicht einmal bemerkten Bugs. Einiges konnte man mit viel Frickelei in (shared) Configs begradigen, was aber irgendwie unschön war.

Zudem kam das Problem auf, dass ich mit diversen anderen Dateiformaten rumhantieren musste, wobei OOo einem das Leben wirklich erleichtert hat. Auch meine zuvorigen Probleme, die ich mit Abiword hatte, gab es nicht.

Es kommt wohl, wie fast immer, auf die Anforderungen des Nutzers an.

 *Quote:*   

> (und den Rest der OO Suite kann man sowieso in der Pfeife rauchen)

 

Alles sicherlich nicht, für mich ist das ein oder andere aber auch überflüssig. Deshalb finde ich es auch schade, dass es keine Split-Ebuilds für OOo gibt, wie man aber nachlesen kann, ist das wohl auch nicht so einfach.

----------

## SvenFischer

Also ich hatte jahrelang sehr viel mit CorelDraw gearbeitet, ein entsprechendes Programm unter Linux habe ich gefunden: OO Draw

Sicher ist das Paket groß und es dauert lange beim kompilieren, aber es ist wirklich gut zu benutzen.

Solange die anderen Office-Suiten ODF nicht richtig handhaben können, mache ich mir auch Sorgen über die langfristige Speicherung meiner Daten. Also bleibe ich auch aus diesem Grund bei OOO.

Klaro wäre eine engere Integration in KDE wünschenswert, eine Dateiauswahl/Druckerauswahl wäre ein gelungener Anfang. Na ja, es gibt wichtigeres.

----------

## musv

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Let the flamewar begin...

 

Abiword hab ich mal vor vielen Jahren ausprobiert. War damals unerträglich verbuggt. Ich denke mal, daß sich das inzwischen geändert hat. OOWriter ist schon ganz ok. Vom OO-Paket nutz ich gelegentlich den Frontpage-Verschnitt in Verbindung mit OOWriter, um manche Webseiten halbwegs druckbar aufzubereiten. OOcalc und OOimpress hab ich auch schon ein paar  verwendet. 

Aber wenn's ordentlich aussehen soll, kommt sowieso nur Latex in Frage.

----------

## marc

 *Quote:*   

> Alles sicherlich nicht, für mich ist das ein oder andere aber auch überflüssig. Deshalb finde ich es auch schade, dass es keine Split-Ebuilds für OOo gibt, wie man aber nachlesen kann, ist das wohl auch nicht so einfach.

 

Warum eigentlich nicht?

Im Windows-Installer kann man auswählen welche Komponenten man installieren möchte. Base-Impress-Math brauche ich nicht.

Irgendwann mal nachschauen ob es da keine configure Option für gibt.

Zur Zeit nutze ich die .bin, aber schön wäre es schon.

Gruß.

----------

## firefly

 *marc wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Alles sicherlich nicht, für mich ist das ein oder andere aber auch überflüssig. Deshalb finde ich es auch schade, dass es keine Split-Ebuilds für OOo gibt, wie man aber nachlesen kann, ist das wohl auch nicht so einfach. 
> 
> Warum eigentlich nicht?
> 
> Im Windows-Installer kann man auswählen welche Komponenten man installieren möchte. Base-Impress-Math brauche ich nicht.
> ...

 

öhm dann wurde bei dir nur der Starter nicht mitinstalliert, denn openoffice ist nicht wirklich modular. Alles läuft über die soffice executable.

Das einzigste, was eventuell neben dem starter nicht mit installiert wurde sind ein paar komonenten, welche nur von der einen Funktionalität benötigt wird.

Kannst es ja mal ausprobieren, in dem du einfach die soffice.exe mit dem parameter -impress startest.

----------

## marc

Das stimmt nicht, habe gerade um gebootet und ausprobiert.

Die ausführbaren Dateien sind auch nicht vorhanden.

Bei mir habe ich soffice.exe und scalc.exe, das sind auch die zwei Sachen die ich installiert habe.

Bei soffice.exe -math startet einfach nichts. Bei soffice.exe -calc startet die Tabellenkalkulation.

Es werden definitiv nur die Sachen installiert die man auch auswählt. Es gibt also doch eine Möglichkeit

nur die Komponenten zu installieren die man haben will.

Aber das muss man sich schon mal genauer anschauen.

----------

## firefly

 *marc wrote:*   

> Das stimmt nicht, habe gerade um gebootet und ausprobiert.
> 
> Die ausführbaren Dateien sind auch nicht vorhanden.
> 
> Bei mir habe ich soffice.exe und scalc.exe, das sind auch die zwei Sachen die ich installiert habe.
> ...

 

stimmt habe das gerade auch getestet.

----------

## b3cks

Einen Request dazu gibt es bereits, steht aber auf WONTFIX: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=103378

----------

## firefly

zu mindestens für das openoffice-bin paket wäre es möglich aber der Gewinn an Festplatten platz wäre gering. Der Hauptteil von openoffice, welches von jedem Teilprogramm wie z.b. writer und calc gebraucht wird, hat gepackt die Größe von 131,703 MB. Die restlichen Teile haben gepackt eine Größe zwischen ca 5KB und 7,5MB

----------

